# Glasgow to destroy it's last remaining high rises as part of the Commonwealth Games Opening Cermony



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-18374680

Once the tallest resdential buildings in Europe, they'll now go up in smoke as part of the opening of the Commonwealth Games.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sad. They are erasing history.


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

More proof of the failure of Jeanneret-Gris and the modernist regime's vision of La Ville Radieuse. Better to remove obsolete technology that failed to serve it's purpose.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It is history! Not "obsolete technology". Modernism wasn't a "regime" either. It was a revolution against old restrictive tradition, that looked forwards and towards progress and hopes of a brighter future. To dismiss its buildings as failures is the kind of disrespectful attitude that encourages such demolitions, eventually repeating the exact same demolition crisis that occurred 50 years ago, except this time with mid-century modernism. 

These towers should have been restored and modernized, instead of being killed like this. I can't wait for the future generations to call us idiots for destroying mid-century heritage.


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

^^^^

They might erase history. But I doubt history will hate them for it in this case.

Almost no city in Europe needs residential towers that high and all the complexes through out Western Europe with those buildings have turned into slums since they were build in the 60's and 70's.

It's a huge step forward relocating the people and blowing those buildings up.

Congratulations to Glasgow :cheers:


----------



## rocky2 (Mar 19, 2014)

I do not know the specifics of the building quality but it is ridiculous, they were kind of nice looking. And they think that they will solve the social problems by putting the people into low rises..:bash:, they are just buying votes.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

KøbenhavnK said:


> ^^^^
> 
> They might erase history. But I doubt history will hate them for it in this case.


That's pretty much what they said 50 years ago. "Nobody in 30 years will hate us for bulldozing these cheap-knock off, run down, neo-classic buildings!"

Now, it's "Nobody in 30 years will hate us for blowing up these run down tower blocks!"


----------

